# Kayak Virgin no more...........



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Finnaly got a chance to try out My new Kayak (Future Beach SOT 144 Angler) on a local River yesterday. What a BLAST. Being an old canoer, I was suprized at how resposive Yaks are. Caught a couple of Walleyes and found out how far a 10lb. + Channel Cat can tow You around :yikes:. Too much FUN. C-man


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Wait until you tie into a BIG one... Good luck and have fun with the yak.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

chamookman said:


> Finnaly got a chance to try out My new Kayak (Future Beach SOT 144 Angler) on a local River yesterday. What a BLAST. Being an old canoer, I was suprized at how resposive Yaks are. Caught a couple of Walleyes and found out how far a 10lb. + Channel Cat can tow You around :yikes:. Too much FUN. C-man


Shiawassee still have eyes???? Nice job!!!


----------

